# Problem Inserting Excel Worksheet into PowerPoint - Server Application, Source File, Item



## rookst (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, 

When I insert an Excel worksheet into PowerPoint (both 2010), I get the following error when I try to to open the worksheet: "_The server application, source file or item can't be found or returned an unknown error. You may need to reinstall the server application".

_I can copy a worksheet directly into a PPT slide, but when i try to open it, the screen flashes several times - which is very annoying

Ordinarily I would re-install both applications but the disks were lost in a recent move.

Anyone else experience these issues?

Thanks!


----------

